

Ask HN: Best options for an alternative online MBA? - b2hack

Hello HN, I want to ask if you couldn&#x27;t take an MBA in a top Business School, how could you reach a similar level on knowledge and networking embracing activities online ?
======
keiferski
Well the main draw of an MBA program is the network. The information itself
isn't really that hard to come by (The Personal MBA is pretty good.)

So, honestly, if you can't do a top MBA, or even a MBA in person period, don't
bother. You'd be better off reading a bunch of books and networking at a ton
of local events.

------
mazeway
Read Personal MBA, then join/start a startup.

~~~
b2hack
Reading a book and joining a startup would give you a very different
opportunities and knowledge compared to a MBA in a top business school. In any
case, if you have a technical background isn't easy to change into a Business
role in a startup. I compare it as a self learn developer, it can achieve a
great level but in my opinion won't match in average someone with a similar
profile and with a theoretical background.

